# Databases > SQL How do I reverse a string with sql query only?

## swanand11may

How do I reverse a string with sql query only? :Confused:

----------


## hari.nattuva

try this
--------
select reverse('string')...

----------


## suji

oracle : SELECT REVERSE('string') FROM dual;
SQL Server : SELECT REVERSE('string')

----------


## samineni6

by using REVERSE  we can reverse the string like
select reverse('string') from dual;

----------


## debasisdas

there is no sence posting such kind of questions here in the forum.

these are  very much grass root level.

----------

